# Tesco.....



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

a 4 ft hutch, made out of cheap ply wood, with.....a metal mesh base 
Image(s) for Rabbit Hutch - Tesco.Direct
I will draft a letter later this is completely inappropriate in so many ways


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> a 4 ft hutch, made out of cheap ply wood, with.....a metal mesh base
> Image(s) for Rabbit Hutch - Tesco.Direct
> I will draft a letter later this is completely inappropriate in so many ways


Wow! I think we should all send an email.. and send a copy to the RSPCA!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

That is awful!!!!!! Maybe we could do a petition to show Tesco how many people think this is inappropriate?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I cant find any kind of complaints address or email online. Annoyingly I am going over to a tesco in a min to have a look see if they have the £4 tubes


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

my god they want a lot of money for that cheapo looking hutch, wouldn't be very comfortable for bunny feet either would it?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL people really hate Tesco's

Tesco-Complaint


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I cant find any kind of complaints address or email online. Annoyingly I am going over to a tesco in a min to have a look see if they have the £4 tubes


[email protected]


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Try this....

Tesco Complaints - Who to Escalate To? - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

tesco do really well even though some of their things are bad value, they appear to be good value but actually they arent


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> [email protected]


just reading MSE, apparently they tend to ignore the mails..... hence the blog I just linked to!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It is very small  but I have seen rabbits living in much smaller from pets shops. Perhaps they should change the listing to guinea pigs as it would suit them more.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

its not just the size!!! its the wire bottom as well!!!

Maybe we should all send a letter the them ad i think the RSPCA would have something to say about it as well


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not agring with the hutch, but! I think the hutch is designed to go on grass? ht was the grass would stil up though the grid maybe? x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Its the mesh on the bottom that is the biggest worry although yes it is too small aswell, they'd be getting their feet stuck and ripping claws out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh dear, i dont like that at all, poor bunny who ends up in that !!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I sent a complaint before my holiday, dont think their hutches are even 4ft!

this is the response....

_"Dear Lara I'm very sorry to learn that you are unhappy with the size of the Rabbit Hutch we are selling on our Tesco Direct site and I would like to thank you for taking the time to contact me about this. I'm looking into this matter for you and as soon as I have more information I'll send you an updated reply. Thank you for your patience and if you have any further queries in the mean time, please do not hesitate to contact me again at [email protected] quoting TES7324118X. Kind Regards Lisa GrassieCustomer Service ManagerTesco Direct"_


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, surprising that they even sent a response! I wonder how they will look into the matter.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Ay least you have had a reply.

I would send a reply stating the minimum size requirements as per RSPCA and concerns re the flooring.

You could include a link to this thread so that it shows you have support


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ay least you have had a reply.
> 
> I would send a reply stating the minimum size requirements as per RSPCA and concerns re the flooring.
> 
> You could include a link to this thread so that it shows you have support


I stated the correct rspca hutch size guidelines in my original complaint.

This is what i wrote:

_"Dear Tesco

I have seen a 'Rabbit Hutch' advised on your website Catalogue number: 206-4375 and am horrified you are selling such a tiny hutch for rabbits. RSPCA recommends minimum 6ftx2ftx2ft for a pair of small-medium rabbits. That hutch is disgracefully small, I wouldn't house a guinea pig in a hutch that small. There is also the terrible review from a customer who's rabbit has lost a leg suggesting this hutch is not even predator proof. I think its great as a Tesco customer that you are stocking pet products but this really puts me off shopping at your store knowing you are supporting such poor animal welfare standards.

Yours faithfully"_


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

crofty said:


> I stated the correct rspca hutch size guidelines in my original complaint.
> 
> This is what i wrote:
> 
> ...


Sorry missed that  Hope you get a reply


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there
i have just sent another email along the same lines as yours crofty. will wait to see if i hear from them too.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Sorry missed that  Hope you get a reply


I did get a reply it was the one i posted above


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

crofty said:


> I did get a reply it was the one i posted above


Yes i saw that one, i meant the proper reply once they have looked into it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yes i saw that one, i meant the proper reply once they have looked into it


lol sorry im poorly and being blonde!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

crofty said:


> lol sorry im poorly and being blonde!!!


LOL, i didn't make myself clear xx Hope you feel better soon


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Hello
just to let you know i had a phone call today from Tesco Direct. basically just to let me know they are looking into it. she said that the hutch meets leagel standards, when i asked what they were she couldnt tell me. She also said that the RSPCA 6'x2'x2' was just a recomendation so would be down to the pet owner to deside if they wanted to follow the recomendation 

she said they have pasted it onto their buying team what ever that means 

oh well i will keep trying


----------

